# Bolt internal hard drive upgrade choices



## rcliff (Jun 16, 2001)

Hi All,

Can someone point me to the best choices for internal 2TB/3TB bolt replacement upgrade drives? I remember a while back there was a Toshiba that seemed to be the only good choice. Not sure what the current state is and I'm finding conflicting info with searches.

Thanks


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Bolt Hard Drive Upgrade Choice


----------



## rcliff (Jun 16, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> Bolt Hard Drive Upgrade Choice


thank you!


----------

